# Tagli di capelli per bambine



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

inizia il caldo e come si muove mia figlia suda  suda tanto, i capelli si infradiciano subito (tutta il padre, io da buon rettile non sudo), vorrei tagliarle i capelli corti, ho visto questi due tagli… che ne dite?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (10 Maggio 2022)

Molto belli!!!
Io poi sono per il capello corto....


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Molto belli!!!
> Io poi sono per il capello corto....


 mia figlia ha il visino bellino (cuore di mamma), ma ora che le sono cresciuti glieli Devo legare e non mi piacciono per niente


----------



## Etta (10 Maggio 2022)

La mia li aveva lunghi. Il mese scorso le ho fatto tipo il bob ( non so se hai presente ). Comunque caschetto pari davanti e dietro.


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> La mia li aveva lunghi. Il mese scorso le ho fatto tipo il bob ( non so se hai presente ). Comunque caschetto pari davanti e dietro.


Ma con la frangia?
Gliel’ho fatto l’anno scorso ma senza frangia, solo che I capelli di mia figlia sono come lei: anarchici
È piena di ritrose e vanno dove cazzo gli pare


----------



## Etta (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma con la frangia?
> Gliel’ho fatto l’anno scorso ma senza frangia, solo che I capelli di mia figlia sono come lei: anarchici
> È piena di ritrose e vanno dove cazzo gli pare


Senza frangia. Mette il cerchietto/fascia o le mollette ai lati.


----------



## Etta (10 Maggio 2022)

Cosa sono le ritrose?


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> View attachment 10240inizia il caldo e come si muove mia figlia suda  suda tanto, i capelli si infradiciano subito (tutta il padre, io da buon rettile non sudo), vorrei tagliarle i capelli corti, ho visto questi due tagli… che ne dite?


Lei cosa dice? 
Mia mamma da piccola mi faceva tagliare i capelli perché sudavo. 
Io mi vedevo brutta e mi vergognavo. 
Odio i capelli corti. 
Dai 10 anni in poi mi sono opoosta con tutte le mie forze


----------



## Etta (10 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lei cosa dice?
> Mia mamma da piccola mi faceva tagliare i capelli perché sudavo.
> Io mi vedevo brutta e mi vergognavo.
> Odio i capelli corti.
> Dai 10 anni in poi mi sono opoosta con tutte le mie forze


Che poi ci sono tagli e tagli. I classici tagli a scodella, o alla “maschio”, su una bimba li odio anche io. Però i caschettini carini, tipo il bob, vanno molto di mora quest’anno. Nelle scuole dove lavoro lo hanno almeno la metà delle bimbe.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Che poi ci sono tagli e tagli. I classici tagli a scodella, o alla “maschio”, su una bimba li odio anche io. Però i caschettini carini, tipo il bob, vanno molto di mora quest’anno. Nelle scuole dove lavoro lo hanno almeno la metà delle bimbe.


Sarà a me non piacciono, anche perché ben poche hanno il capello liscio naturale. Ogni volta che li lavano o sudano la maggior parte si Increspano e sembra che in testa hanno un istrice


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Senza frangia. Mette il cerchietto/fascia o le mollette ai lati.


Anche io mollette, il cerchietto dopo un po’ se lo toglie 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lei cosa dice?
> Mia mamma da piccola mi faceva tagliare i capelli perché sudavo.
> Io mi vedevo brutta e mi vergognavo.
> Odio i capelli corti.
> Dai 10 anni in poi mi sono opoosta con tutte le mie forze


Lei cambia idea ad ogni refolo di vento  certo quando le dico che si pettinano meno e si asciugano più in fretta, mi dice subito di si
Poi sono gusti quando sarà più grande farà come vorrà 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sarà a me non piacciono, anche perché ben poche hanno il capello liscio naturale. Ogni volta che li lavano o sudano la maggior parte si Increspano e sembra che in testa hanno un istrice


A me piacciono e mia figlia ha i capelli lisci, solo che vanno dove vogliono loro e per gestirli la devo riempire di elastici, non ha senso 


Etta ha detto:


> Cosa sono le ritrose?


https://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ritrosa/


----------



## Etta (10 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sarà a me non piacciono, anche perché ben poche hanno il capello liscio naturale. Ogni volta che li lavano o sudano la maggior parte si Increspano e sembra che in testa hanno un istrice


Sì beh se una li ha ricci il caschetto ovviamente sta male. Io non potrei mai farlo ad esempio.


----------



## Etta (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> https://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/ritrosa/


Ah ok sono quelle che io chiamo rose. Ne ho due davanti. Odiose.


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah ok sono quelle che io chiamo rose. Ne ho due davanti. Odiose.


Io ne ho una sulla fronte, ho una ciocca che va sempre in giù


----------



## Etta (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io ne ho una sulla fronte, ho una ciocca che va sempre in giù


Sono odiosissime perché davanti ho i capelli rialzati praticamente. Nemmeno con le mollette stanno giù.


----------



## Andromeda4 (10 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lei cosa dice?
> Mia mamma da piccola mi faceva tagliare i capelli perché sudavo.
> Io mi vedevo brutta e mi vergognavo.
> Odio i capelli corti.
> Dai 10 anni in poi mi sono opoosta con tutte le mie forze


Stessa cosa io. Che poi è una sua fissazione, avere i capelli corti. Negli anni 60 era adolescente, i suoi capelli sono normalmente ricci e poteva valorizzarli come voleva, ho visto delle foto delle mie zie, sue sorelle, che sembravano delle attrici per quanto erano belle ed eleganti, con i capelli acconciati a onde, lucidi... e lei sembrava il loro fratello minore, con quei capelli tagliati corti. Neanche un minimo di femminilità, niente. Anche quando si è sposata li aveva così. Se ne è pentita, comunque, ben le sta.   
Fino ai miei 10 anni (tranne quando ho fatto la comunione) mi faceva tagliare i capelli, con la scusa che erano più pratici. Una volta mi portò dal suo esclusivo parrucchiere in centro (ovviamente la facciata andava rispettata) facendomi credere, insieme a lui, che li avrei avuti scalati. Man mano che tagliava mi resi conto che il taglio era, di nuovo, da fraticello. Misi il muso subito, se ne accorse anche l'esclusivo parrucchiere e cercò di confortarmi dicendo qualche cazzata a cui non risposi neppure.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa io. Che poi è una sua fissazione, avere i capelli corti. Negli anni 60 era adolescente, i suoi capelli sono normalmente ricci e poteva valorizzarli come voleva, ho visto delle foto delle mie zie, sue sorelle, che sembravano delle attrici per quanto erano belle ed eleganti, con i capelli acconciati a onde, lucidi... e lei sembrava il loro fratello minore, con quei capelli tagliati corti. Neanche un minimo di femminilità, niente. Anche quando si è sposata li aveva così. Se ne è pentita, comunque, ben le sta.
> Fino ai miei 10 anni (tranne quando ho fatto la comunione) mi faceva tagliare i capelli, con la scusa che erano più pratici. Una volta mi portò dal suo esclusivo parrucchiere in centro (ovviamente la facciata andava rispettata) facendomi credere, insieme a lui, che li avrei avuti scalati. Man mano che tagliava mi resi conto che il taglio era, di nuovo, da fraticello. Misi il muso subito, se ne accorse anche l'esclusivo parrucchiere e cercò di confortarmi dicendo qualche cazzata a cui non risposi neppure.


Purtroppo ho visto donne insicure mortificare le bambine.
Grimilde esiste


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Comunque i capelli li abbiamo tagliati
Lei è stata bravissima e ha detto che i capelli le piacciono 
Un successo


----------



## Etta (10 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Comunque i capelli li abbiamo tagliati
> Lei è stata bravissima e ha detto che i capelli le piacciono
> Un successo


Come alla fine?


----------



## Andromeda4 (10 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho visto donne insicure mortificare le bambine.
> Grimilde esiste


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (10 Maggio 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa io. Che poi è una sua fissazione, avere i capelli corti. Negli anni 60 era adolescente, i suoi capelli sono normalmente ricci e poteva valorizzarli come voleva, ho visto delle foto delle mie zie, sue sorelle, che sembravano delle attrici per quanto erano belle ed eleganti, con i capelli acconciati a onde, lucidi... e lei sembrava il loro fratello minore, con quei capelli tagliati corti. Neanche un minimo di femminilità, niente. Anche quando si è sposata li aveva così. Se ne è pentita, comunque, ben le sta.
> Fino ai miei 10 anni (tranne quando ho fatto la comunione) mi faceva tagliare i capelli, con la scusa che erano più pratici. Una volta mi portò dal suo esclusivo parrucchiere in centro (ovviamente la facciata andava rispettata) facendomi credere, insieme a lui, che li avrei avuti scalati. Man mano che tagliava mi resi conto che il taglio era, di nuovo, da fraticello. Misi il muso subito, se ne accorse anche l'esclusivo parrucchiere e cercò di confortarmi dicendo qualche cazzata a cui non risposi neppure.


Invece mia mamma li aveva di media lunghezza, ma a me rapava
Adesso li ha più corti ma non come li faceva fare a me


----------



## Andromeda4 (10 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Invece mia mamma li aveva di media lunghezza, ma a me rapava
> Adesso li ha più corti ma non come li faceva fare a me


Mia madre ci prova ogni volta che vado dalla mia parrucchiera (per fortuna io non vado più dalla sua, ci andavo anni fa ed è acida e pesante) "ma taglia un po'..." e anche con mia sorella, prova a "suggerire" di tagliare. Lei proprio la femminilità non la concepisce sotto certi aspetti, ha un taglio alla Tootsie (tranne la frangia) e anche nel vestire è molto minimal.


----------



## omicron (10 Maggio 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come alla fine?


Una via di mezzo tra le due foto che ho messo


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Maggio 2022)

Meno male che ho solo maschi.


----------



## Lostris (10 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Meno male che ho solo maschi.


Già.

Sono io la coiffeur di famiglia.


----------



## omicron (11 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Meno male che ho solo maschi.


Fosse maschio sarebbe rapata 


Lostris ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Sono io la coiffeur di famiglia.


esattamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Anche io mollette, il cerchietto dopo un po’ se lo toglie
> 
> Lei cambia idea ad ogni refolo di vento  certo quando le dico che si pettinano meno e si asciugano più in fretta, mi dice subito di si
> Poi sono gusti quando sarà più grande farà come vorrà
> ...


Non traumatizzarla


----------



## omicron (11 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non traumatizzarla


 no no per carità, ora seguo la comodità soprattutto sua, per ora dice che i capelli le piacciono, quando sarà più grande farà come vuole


----------



## Carola (11 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lei cosa dice?
> Mia mamma da piccola mi faceva tagliare i capelli perché sudavo.
> Io mi vedevo brutta e mi vergognavo.
> Odio i capelli corti.
> Dai 10 anni in poi mi sono opoosta con tutte le mie forze


 Uguale qui

ste foto che circolano ancora a casa di mia mamma con sto taglio urendo quando le vedi mi torna il senso di vergogna che provavo allora

a mia figlia non L ho mai imposto


----------



## alberto15 (11 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> no no per carità, ora seguo la comodità soprattutto sua, per ora dice che i capelli le piacciono, quando sarà più grande farà come vuole


mia figlia li ha lunghi credo un'ottantina di centimetri. E guai a toccarglieli.....


----------



## omicron (11 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> mia figlia li ha lunghi credo un'ottantina di centimetri. E guai a toccarglieli.....


mia figlia ha 4 anni e mezzo e odia farsi lavare e pettinare i capelli. quando sarà grande farà la pace sua


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ma con la frangia?
> Gliel’ho fatto l’anno scorso ma senza frangia, solo che I capelli di mia figlia sono come lei: anarchici
> È piena di ritrose e vanno dove cazzo gli pare


allora il taglio primo a sx è l'ideale (e molto belo a mio parere)


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Fosse maschio sarebbe rapata
> 
> al mio ho messo la macchinetta in mano un paio d'anni fa ed è diventato bravo, adesso si arrangia
> a parte regolarli dietro.....


----------



## omicron (11 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> allora il taglio primo a sx è l'ideale (e molto *belo *a mio parere)


sciao bela    


Tachipirina ha detto:


> al mio ho messo la macchinetta in mano un paio d'anni fa ed è diventato bravo, adesso si arrangia
> a parte regolarli dietro.....


che poi è quello che fa anche mio marito


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sciao bela


----------



## Tachipirina (11 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sciao bela
> 
> che poi è quello che fa anche mio marito


 ho le dita mosce stamattina


----------



## Lostris (11 Maggio 2022)

alberto15 ha detto:


> i miei genitori mi costringevano a tenerli lunghi 2 centimetri da piccolo. Lo odiavo. A 46 anni e' stato l'anno in cui li ho avuti piu' lunghi in tutta la vita. Credo una quindicina di centimetri, niente di che ma mi sentivo molto rockstar.


Ammetto che sia comodo farli corti e uniformi.

Ma, adesso che mi sono impratichita, faccio il taglio che piace a loro in quel momento.
Più o meno 

Le prime volte alla fine sembravano avere dei problemi di salute che Cesare Ragazzi scansati. Poveri


----------



## Foglia (11 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammetto che sia comodo farli corti e uniformi.
> 
> Ma, adesso che mi sono impratichita, faccio il taglio che piace a loro in quel momento.
> Più o meno
> ...


Al mio ho proposto un taglio "con la macchinetta " di mamma: non vuole nella maniera più categorica!


----------



## Vera (11 Maggio 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammetto che sia comodo farli corti e uniformi.
> 
> Ma, adesso che mi sono impratichita, faccio il taglio che piace a loro in quel momento.
> Più o meno
> ...


Una volta ho tagliato i capelli a mio fratello. Io avevo 10 anni, lui 11. Si fidava. Voleva uno di quei tagli moderni, più lunghi davanti, rasati dietro. Carino. Peccato che nel fare la parte posteriore avevo dimenticato di mettere alla macchinetta il bagaglio che regola la lunghezza. Non voleva più uscire di casa. Ed io, scappata via come un razzo, non volevo più tornare a casa


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Una volta ho tagliato i capelli a mio fratello. Io avevo 10 anni, lui 11. Si fidava. Voleva uno di quei tagli moderni, più lunghi davanti, rasati dietro. Carino. Peccato che nel fare la parte posteriore avevo dimenticato di mettere alla macchinetta il bagaglio che regola la lunghezza. Non voleva più uscire di casa. Ed io, scappata via come un razzo, non volevo più tornare a casa


Una cazzata simile me la sono fatta fare io a 16 anni
Mi sono fatta rasare i capelli da metà testa dietro in giù...si usava la coda con sotto appunto i capelli rasati...
Peccato che ho dato troppa fiducia a lui...che ovviamente non era un parrucchiere...
Però era il mio grande amore segreto...e quindi ..mi sono fidata


----------



## omicron (11 Maggio 2022)

Una cosa simile la fece mia cognata a mio marito, doveva andare ad un matrimonio e si era fatto i capelli col taglia capelli, le chiese di rifinire il dietro e lei (aveva tipo 12 anni), gli fece una mezza autostrada sulla testa


----------



## Vera (11 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Una cazzata simile me la sono fatta fare io a 16 anni
> Mi sono fatta rasare i capelli da metà testa dietro in giù...si usava la coda con sotto appunto i capelli rasati...
> Peccato che ho dato troppa fiducia a lui...che ovviamente non era un parrucchiere...
> Però era il mio grande amore segreto...e quindi ..mi sono fidata


Quando hai bisogno, sono disponibile


----------



## bravagiulia75 (11 Maggio 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando hai bisogno, sono disponibile


Li sai rasare con la sfumatura?
Se si domani passo da te


----------



## Vera (11 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Li sai rasare con la sfumatura?
> Se si domani passo da te


Impavida


----------

